# He Needs a New Home



## MattyM

Hello all,

Sadly, my first post on your wonderful forum is a bit of an unfortunate one!

I'll soon be looking for a new home for my mother's 2 year old Golden Retriever. I've just sent off an email to his breeder, and I'm hoping to hear back from her soon, but in the mean while, I was hoping to get some advice from any rescuers out there.

Without getting into the situation in detail, I need to know what rescues assess for when they are placing a dog. What kind of home assessment is done? What kind of families are considered? 

My mom purchased this dog on a bit of a (emotional) whim and I knew at the time that it was a bad idea, but she swore up and down that she would do what it took to take care of him properly. Long story short, she now has a 2 year old, unaltered, poorly trained, dog-aggressive, adult GR that she cannot handle.

Also, the reason *I* am posting here, is because the dog is currently with me (for a couple of reasons, that I don't really need to get into at the moment), but he can't stay here for a variety of reasons, but being here short term (hopefully until I can find him a home), is better then where he was.

I know that this dog will need a lot of work. He understands the basics, and is VERY praise driven, but loses concentration easily. Also, my mom's husband has been quite heavy handed with him as far as "corrections" go, so he's not used to doing something for the joy of pleasing his human.

I'm hoping for the best situation and that the breeder has a plan, but I'd like to have a plan B for him. He really is a very sweet dog, and I only want the best for him.

Much appreciation for any help/tips.

~Matt


----------



## Ljilly28

Matt, I commend you for stepping in on the dog's behalf, and also for contacting the breeder. Maybe you could network with a few dog trainers in your area who teach classes, explain your dilema, and they will know of someone looking for either a golden or a project dog?


----------



## mudEpawz

This is a great rescue: WELCOME to Golden Rescue

They would be happy to help you


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

It does sound like he needs someone looking for a challenge. I hope he finds a great home.


----------



## MattyM

Krys,

Thank you for suggesting the rescue. I had looked up their information, but wasn't sure about contacting them, as I'm not actually looking to give him up to rescue just yet until I hear back from his breeder. Also, I'd hate to surrender him to rescue, knowing that they have their hands so full of other dogs and I'm willing to keep him for a while until something better happens.

I emailed the rescue and they've already gotten back to me.

We're trying to arrange a time to speak over the phone about Lochlann a little more in detail!

Thanks again!


----------



## Karen519

*Matty*

Matty

The rescue would find him a WONDERFUL and loving home.


----------



## MattyM

Karen,

I'm certain the rescue would do a wonderful job. 
If I don't hear from the breeder, I'm hoping the rescue will post Lochlann on their site for me as a favour and help me sift through potential homes! :crossfing


----------



## mudEpawz

MattyM said:


> Krys,
> 
> Thank you for suggesting the rescue. I had looked up their information, but wasn't sure about contacting them, as I'm not actually looking to give him up to rescue just yet until I hear back from his breeder. Also, I'd hate to surrender him to rescue, knowing that they have their hands so full of other dogs and I'm willing to keep him for a while until something better happens.
> 
> I emailed the rescue and they've already gotten back to me.
> 
> We're trying to arrange a time to speak over the phone about Lochlann a little more in detail!
> 
> Thanks again!


It sounds like you are really trying to make things work. I think that is great! I wish you the best of luck with working him. 

Please know that Golden Rescue is happy to talk to you about your situation and even recommend trainers and behaviour specialist in your area. If you need them to assist you with rehoming your Golden they are a great bunch of people who are very kind and would find the perfect home for him. 

Keep us posted on your progress


----------



## OutWest

Thanks for doing right by this pup. Many people come onto GRF looking for a dog, so you might just hear from someone on here as well. Good luck!


----------



## MattyM

I just spoke with a very nice woman from Golden Rescue.

We had a great conversation about Lochlann and his current situation. 

I've decided that I'll give his breeder over the weekend to respond to my email. If I don't hear back from her, I'm calling her on Monday. If she doesn't want him back, Golden Rescue has said they are more then happy to do an intake with him, properly assess him, vet him and find him a home.

I have a huge sense of relief!

I promise to keep you updated.


----------



## Belle's Mom

Glad to hear you are making some progress - please do keep us posted.


----------



## coppers-mom

My last rescue was Copper and boy he wasw similar to Lochlan, but even in a worse situation - a kill shelter and found with a collar embedded in his neck.

Copper was approximately 8 years old, unaltered and yep - male dog aggressive. Needless to say, he was also untrained and a handful since he had most likely been seldom taken off his chain.

He turned into a love who never met a stranger and let his many, many vets do anything they needed to him and that was a lot. A dog with challenges can be turned around and I sure hope your boy finds the perfect home to get him where he should be.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom

I just want to say how lucky Lochlan is to have you looking our for his best interests. I have had no experience with a rescue group but from what others post on here it is a great safe option if golden owners need to go the route of rehoming. I have no doubt Lochlan will end up in a good situation, be it through his breeder or through the rescue, because he has you advocating for him. Carol


----------



## Hali's Mom

Let me just say how wonderful it is you are helping Lochlann and you are doing everything the RIGHT way. The breeder should have first choice to take him back and if they are not interested, the breed specific rescues are wonderful about finding just the right home for dogs in their care. 
Either way he will have a great rehome.


----------



## Karen519

*Matty*

Matty

I think it is wonderful you are trying to find Lochlan a wonderful home.
I am praying that you do call the rescue to find him a home on Monday-I believe they will find him the best and safest home!! Rescues check references on adopters and try to match the person with the dog!


----------



## Sydney's Mom

Great news. The Golden Rescue people are AWESOME. They will have a great home for him for sure. Not sure if this is what you want, but you could always offer to be the foster until they find a home for him. Trust me when I say there are always a lot of people wanting dogs from the rescue - it won't take long for him to find a forever home.


----------



## Billabong

You should be commended for stepping into the breach and taking over - Lochlan is lucky to have you and hopefully the whole saga will end positively for you all. 

Best of luck finding a new home for him.


----------



## Thalie

Thanks you so much for working so hard in Lochlan's best interests. I am glad the rescue got back to you and that you have a safe and sound plan B for him if his breeder does step up to the plate.


----------



## brianne

My rescue golden sounds a lot like Lochlan - dog-aggressive, untrained, un-neutered. He was bounced around a lot until he was taken into rescue. The rescue group kept him for 6 months working with him. They carefully screened multiple potential adopters and turned down all of them until they found my family and decided that we would be the best fit for the dog.

It's been a lot of work, both for the rescue group and my family, but Chumlee has definitely found his forever home and is turning into a great dog.

Bless you for helping Lochlan (I love his name!)
brianne


----------



## Karen519

*MattyM*

MattyM

Please keep us posted on Lochlan!!


----------



## MattyM

I originally sent an email to Lochlann's breeder on January 2nd explaining to her what is going on with Lochlann and stating that I wanted to give her the first "right of refusal" (as some breeders call it).
I know it's only been 4 days, but I figure that 4 days is plenty of time to even just send off a quick, "I'm busy now, I can get back to you later", if she's checking her emails. I'm a little disheartened that she hasn't emailed back at all.
So I just called her. No answer. 
I left a quick message, explaining who I am and that I'm calling in regards to one of her dogs, that he needs a new home and left my phone number.
I want to give her the opportunity she deserves to take him back, but I really just want Lochlann to start his journey on finding his forever home as soon as possible.
I figure I'll give her 3 more days and go from there....


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

I would give her those 3 more days so its been a week and then use your plan B. Hopefully now that you called she will touch base with you. Maybe she doesn't check emails that frequently. Good luck!


----------



## nolefan

MattyM said:


> ... I figure that 4 days is plenty of time to even just send off a quick, "I'm busy now, I can get back to you later", if she's checking her emails. I'm a little disheartened that she hasn't emailed back at all.
> So I just called her. No answer.
> I left a quick message, explaining who I am and that I'm calling in regards to one of her dogs, that he needs a new home and left my phone number.
> I want to give her the opportunity she deserves to take him back, but I really just want Lochlann to start his journey on finding his forever home as soon as possible.
> I figure I'll give her 3 more days and go from there....


You have a lot of people on this forum pulling for you and Lochlann, I hope it helps knowing you have so much support for making the effort to do the right thing for this dog. You're doing everything right, give the breeder the benefit of the doubt (as you are) and then if she doesn't step up, let the rescue take over. Bless you for giving Lochlann a chance at the life he deserves.

Thank you for updating this, i'll be checking back.


----------



## OutWest

MattyM said:


> I originally sent an email to Lochlann's breeder on January 2nd explaining to her what is going on with Lochlann and stating that I wanted to give her the first "right of refusal" (as some breeders call it).
> I know it's only been 4 days, but I figure that 4 days is plenty of time to even just send off a quick, "I'm busy now, I can get back to you later", if she's checking her emails. I'm a little disheartened that she hasn't emailed back at all.
> So I just called her. No answer.
> I left a quick message, explaining who I am and that I'm calling in regards to one of her dogs, that he needs a new home and left my phone number.
> I want to give her the opportunity she deserves to take him back, but I really just want Lochlann to start his journey on finding his forever home as soon as possible.
> I figure I'll give her 3 more days and go from there....


A week is better many/most hobby breeders have jobs and families in addition to their dogs. And she might have gone out of town for the holidays. Good luck!


----------



## MattyM

I got a call back from the breeder today. Unfortunately, I was at work.
Apparently, she didn't receive my email and asked me to send it again.

I'll try calling her later in the day while I'm on my lunch at work.

Fingers crossed that she'll take him back. She referred to him as "my dog", so I think things are going to go well!


----------



## Ljilly28

I am relieved by your last post, that she seems to word things like she cares. This is such the right thing you are doing.


----------



## maizy's mom

Wow!! this must be very difficult for you! thank you for stepping up to the plate and looking out for Lochlann!! keeping you both in my prayers, and keeping my fingers crossed that you will find a solution soon!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Lochlan*

Please keep us posted on Lochlann!


----------



## MercyMom

I am so sorry for your predicament. I do hope it works out for everyone.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Did you hear back or talk to the breeder yet?


----------



## Ohiomom9977

Hoping it all works out! You're doing a great thing by this dog!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MattyM

*An Update*

I finally managed to connect with Lochlann's breeder. Unfortunately, for reasons not disclosed, she said she is unable to take him back and she gave me the go-ahead to rehome him myself.

I let her know that I had already been in contact with Golden Rescue and she said that she's happy to know that he'd be going there as she is familiar with the great work they do for the breed.

I texted my mom (who is out of the country at the mo') to let her know that I need to speak with her and made a plan to call her this morning (it's my day off this week) so I figured it would a good day to talk to her about signing Lochlann over to rescue.

Yesterday, I got an email from Lochlann's breeder. She has connected with a middle-aged couple who recently lost their 13 year old Golden who are looking for a dog. She gave me their email address and I wrote them.

I was very explicit about Lochlann's needs and his life so far. The response I got back was very promising. Without prompting (I didn't let this couple know the kind of home I really want for Lochlann), the couple outlined for me the kind of life they can offer Lochlann. It sounds like heaven and exactly the kind of place Lochlann needs to go live.

I spoke with my mom this morning. She is okay with me meeting this couple (I'm not going to just say I'm giving Lochlann over to people that I haven't met!), but wants to speak to her husband first. Apparently, she didn't even tell him that she asked me to find Lochlann a new home. (On a side note, I really don't know what difference this will make, as my mom's husband hates dogs to begin with and would only be concerned about "losing out" on the money they purchased Lochlann for....but I digress).

So now, I'm waiting for a call back from my mom. Once I get the 100% green light, I'll be calling this couple to arrange a meet & greet with Lochlann. If all goes well, Lochlann has a new forever home. If I have any red-flags about the couple, Lochlann will be going to rescue.

Either way, Lochlann's life is about to have some major changes that will end up benefitting him in the end!

I'd like to just take a moment and thank you all for your wonderfully refreshing support of this little journey I've been on with my mother's Golden. Your words of encouragement to find Lochlann a new life has truly helped me get through this emotionally draining adventure. Thank you!

I will give a final update once everything has settled, just to put a close on this little chapter of what will hopefully be a happy ending to Lochlann's story.


----------



## Karen519

*Matty*

Matty

Sounds good-please keep us updated and DON't forget to check their vet references!


----------



## cubbysan

Keeping fingers crossed that Lochlann has found his forever home!


----------



## MattyM

We have a green light!

I spoke with the lady who is interested in adopting Lochlann today on the phone for about 20 minutes. No red flags so far!

We have plans to meet tomorrow and as long as Lochlann doesn't absolutely hate them, and I get a general good vibe from them, Lochlann will be staying with them!

Karen, thank you for the suggestion of vet references. I've just obtained the info and will be making a phone call!


----------



## gdmeadows

What great news! Hope the meeting goes well! Can't wait to hear about it.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

That's great! Nice work on your part. Hopefully this all works out and everybody is happy especially Lochlann.

Pete


----------



## MattyM

*Final Update*

Lochlann is in his new home!!

After speaking with the family's vet (like Karen519 suggested!) and recieved a glowing review from them, I called them Thursday after work to arrange a time and place to meet.

The lady invited me to their house (which was a sense of relief, as I really did want to see the kind of home I'd potentially be leaving Lochlann in.

When I got there, Lochlann and I were warmly greeted into their home. It was clean and well kept. The couple were super nice and both of them were on the floor in seconds loving on Lochlann. They live across the street from Lake Ontario, which is perfect as my mom lives right on the water, and Lochlann is used to swimming every day!

I had an immediate sense of relief!

I stayed for a bit, chit-chatting with them about Lochlann (including all his issues - I'm all about full disclosure!) and their recently deceased Golden. Eventually, I asked what their thoughts were about Lochlann and if they were interested in adding him to their family.

The lady began to sob!

I went back to the car and retrieved (pun intended) Lochlann's vet papers, the rest of the food I had for him and his beloved Kong!

It took me another 45 minutes to say goodbye!! :bawling:

Leaving Lochlann with his new family was probably one of the weirdest experiences I've ever had. I know that rehoming him is in his best interest, but I'm truly going to miss the guy!

All in all, the whole experience has been exhausting and slightly emotional, but I'd do it again in a heart beat if it meant a misunderstood dog being given a chance at a great life!

I'd just like to take another moment to thank all you wonderful people for your heartfelt concern for Lochlann. Knowing I had a bunch of strangers standing behind me and the decisions I was making on behalf of Lochlann gave me an unbelievable amount of strength to follow through on the RIGHT decision, and not back down to the EASY decision! 

Thank you, and bless you all!


----------



## Buddysmyheart

Bless you for being such a loving, caring advocate for Lochlann! So happy for all involved!


----------



## Karen519

*Matty*



MattyM said:


> Lochlann is in his new home!!
> 
> After speaking with the family's vet (like Karen519 suggested!) and recieved a glowing review from them, I called them Thursday after work to arrange a time and place to meet.
> 
> The lady invited me to their house (which was a sense of relief, as I really did want to see the kind of home I'd potentially be leaving Lochlann in.
> 
> When I got there, Lochlann and I were warmly greeted into their home. It was clean and well kept. The couple were super nice and both of them were on the floor in seconds loving on Lochlann. They live across the street from Lake Ontario, which is perfect as my mom lives right on the water, and Lochlann is used to swimming every day!
> 
> I had an immediate sense of relief!
> 
> I stayed for a bit, chit-chatting with them about Lochlann (including all his issues - I'm all about full disclosure!) and their recently deceased Golden. Eventually, I asked what their thoughts were about Lochlann and if they were interested in adding him to their family.
> 
> The lady began to sob!
> 
> I went back to the car and retrieved (pun intended) Lochlann's vet papers, the rest of the food I had for him and his beloved Kong!
> 
> It took me another 45 minutes to say goodbye!! :bawling:
> 
> Leaving Lochlann with his new family was probably one of the weirdest experiences I've ever had. I know that rehoming him is in his best interest, but I'm truly going to miss the guy!
> 
> All in all, the whole experience has been exhausting and slightly emotional, but I'd do it again in a heart beat if it meant a misunderstood dog being given a chance at a great life!
> 
> I'd just like to take another moment to thank all you wonderful people for your heartfelt concern for Lochlann. Knowing I had a bunch of strangers standing behind me and the decisions I was making on behalf of Lochlann gave me an unbelievable amount of strength to follow through on the RIGHT decision, and not back down to the EASY decision!
> 
> Thank you, and bless you all!


Matty: I'm smiling ear-to-ear for Lochlann and his parents!
You did the right thing for Lochlann and I'm so glad you checked their vet references. These people sound WONDERFUL and I'm sure they will LOVE LOCHLANN! You are to be commended for putting Lochlann's welfare first! We are all here for one another!!


----------



## njoyqd

Yay for Lochlann!
Yay for Matty!
I just LOVE happy endings!
What a truly lucky dog!
Many thanks for all your hard work on his part!
Dale


----------



## Bentleysmom

Thank you! The world needs more people like you!!


----------



## OutWest

Ah that is so great. I'm so glad it worked out. I'm so glad Lochlann had a champion in you.


----------



## KathyL

What a happy ending to this story. Wouldn't it be great if the new family posted Part II on the forum.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

You did an awesome job! Thank you for doing all the right things and getting him a new home, which sounds awesome!


----------



## mickeychick

I'm so glad that you found a new home for Lochlann. Sounds like a good fit! For the record, Golden Rescue of Ontario is a great organization. I volunteer with them and the people are wonderful and so dedicated to the breed. They take great care to prepare the dogs to be rehomed and they make sure that they are matched to the perfect home. The perspective adoptive parents must first visit the dog in it's foster home. Then if all goes well, Golden Rescue visits the perspective adoptive parents home. If all parties agree from there, the adoption goes ahead. All Goldens are spayed or neutered prior to being rehomed.


----------



## Thalie

I am so glad to see such a great outcome for Lochlann. Thank you for taking the time and putting so much effort to do things right.


----------



## nolefan

MattyM said:


> Lochlann is in his new home!!
> 
> After speaking with the family's vet (like Karen519 suggested!) and recieved a glowing review from them,....
> 
> Leaving Lochlann with his new family was probably one of the weirdest experiences I've ever had. I know that rehoming him is in his best interest, but I'm truly going to miss the guy!
> 
> All in all, the whole experience has been exhausting and slightly emotional, but I'd do it again in a heart beat if it meant a misunderstood dog being given a chance at a great life!


BLESS YOU for being responsible and mature enough to see this through. I am just so thankful to hear a happy ending... Thank you also for following up and letting us know the outcome, you are considerate as well as kind-hearted. You are always welcome here.:wave:


----------



## lindsey.kli

Matt,

I am currently going through the exact same issue with my mothers 3 year old Golden. I have been turned down by 2 Golden rescues. If you have help please pass on the info of where they are willing to help dogs like this. I am desperate at this point!


----------



## cubbysan

lindsey.kli said:


> Matt,
> 
> I am currently going through the exact same issue with my mothers 3 year old Golden. I have been turned down by 2 Golden rescues. If you have help please pass on the info of where they are willing to help dogs like this. I am desperate at this point!


Hi Lindsey,

You might be able to get more responses if you start a new thread. Also write why you think the rescues have turned you down. This board has done some amazing things with rescuing dogs.


----------



## Loisiana

It irritates me to no end when a "breeder" won't take back a dog. That is my number one reason for never planning on breeding, I know I am not in a position to take in extra dogs.


----------

